# BSH Color Prediction



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

I know some of you are very informed with the color gene pool therefore I am hoping to hear from some of you that could tell me what colors I may get if breeding a Black Silver Spotted Female Tabby BSH (both mum and dad are Chinchilla) to a Blue Spotted Male Tabby BSH. Thank you in advance:thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Does mum carry dilute? Or chocolate? DOes Dad carry chocolate?

If no to those then black tabbies.

Are they both homozygous for tabby? Or do they *both* carry for self?

In which case (if no colour carrying) black selfs as well.

If mum has one silver gene 25% will be silver/ smoke if she has two 100% will be silver/ smoke.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you Spid. Dad does carry chocolate. His mum is a chocolate silver spotted Tabby and dad self blue. I do not know if mum carries chocolate or dilute?? Do both mum and dad have to carry a tabby gene to produce tabby babies? I have not actually purchased the "mum" yet but she is very pretty. Was wondering if I could produce her coloring breeding her with my stud? Thanks so much


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Spid, is Silver Shaded the same as Silver/Smoke?? My stud has produced chocolate/Lilac tabby kittens so I know he carries chocolate. When I look back on this females pedigree I only see Chinchilla and Silver Shaded. Don't know if that helps. I prefer the Black Silver Spotted Tabby to just the Black Silver Shaded. Thanks for any insight-you are good!!!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

you only need one tabby gene for a cat to be tabby. SO one gene from either mum or dad. A zygot tabby would have two tabby genes one from each parent.

Silvers get called silver when they are tabby and smoke when they are not. SP Bomber is a black smoke as she isn't tabby, had she been tabby she would have been a silver tabby. CHinchillas are tipped tabbies - silver is difficult and I get confused Soupie is the better one for this.

Taken from messybeast

_SILVER AND GOLD: SMOKE, SHADED AND TIPPED CATS
Copyright 2003-2010, S Hartwell

There are a whole host of terms used to describe the different smoke, shaded and tipped cats. Different terms are used depending on whether a cat is longhaired or shorthaired. A number of terms are historical, but can still be found in print. Where necessary, I have included the various alternative names.

Smoke, shaded and tipped are all forms of tipped colouration - the colour is restricted to the hair tip while the shaft is either white/ivory (silver series) or golden (golden series). Shading causes the normally yellow-brown agouti band to be both lighter in colour and wider, starting closer to the root and ending nearer the hair tip than in tabby cats. The tipping colour is known as the top-colour, while the pale colour of the hair shaft is known as the undercolour. These patterns are most striking on the eumelanistic colours (black, blue, chocolate, cinnamon, lilac), because of the contrast between pattern colour or top-colour and the background or undercolour. Shading and silver also occurs in reds and creams which are sometimes termed cameos.

Chinchilla (also known as "shell") is the lightest tipping. Here, only the hair tip is coloured and the hair shaft is silver. This gives the cat a sparkling appearance. For many cat fanciers, the Chinchilla Persian Longhair (Silver Chinchilla) is the epitome of the tipped cats. It has black tipped fur on a white undercolour. The best known shorthaired equivalent is the Burmilla, part of the Asian group. Because Chinchilla cats are genetically tabby, faint tabby markings can sometimes be seen on kittens. In shorthairs, this pattern is known as "tipped".

The next degree of tipping is "shaded". The colour extends further along the hair shaft, usually about half way. The colour is darkest on the back, creating a mantle of shading. Shaded silvers are the "black" form; but the shading can be a variety of colours. Shaded Silver lies between the extremes of Silver Tabby and Chinchilla and is commonly produced by mating a Silver Tabby to a Chinchilla. The amount of tipping is variable, ranging from a poorly-defined Silver Tabby to a dark Chinchilla.

Smoke is heaviest degree of tipping. The pale undercolour is reduced to a small band near the hair root. A smoke longhair often appears to be solid coloured with a pale ruff or frill. In shorthairs, smoke varieties appear solid colour until the coat is parted or the cat is in motion, exposing the undercolour.

In genetic terms, the silver tabby is identical to the silver undercoated cats but the pattern is dissipated due to the restriction of pigment to the tips of the hairs. Silver tabbies occur in ticked, classic, mackerel and spotted patterns which are described in Striped and Spotted Cats._

From that it sounds like both the girls parents were tabby, what were her grandparents and other than being shaded or chinchilla (a coat pattern) what actual colour were they? I'm assuming black?

With this boy I think you are very likely to produce her colouring - especially if she doesn't carry, then I think you are onto a winner. about 25 - 50% should be silver tabbies of some some (probably black) - unfortunately they haven't sorted out which is which in dominant etc and how tabby patterns are carried as of yet (if I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me) so not sure if you will only produce spotted tabbies. But I did find this

_Sp/Sp Homozygous - Spotted Tabby Spotted Tabby
Sp/sp Heterozygous - Spotted Tabby - carrying non spotted Spotted Tabby
sp/sp Homozygous - Non Spotted Tabby No effect
The Spotted Tabby allele is a dominate modifier of both the mackerel and classic tabby allele, but is recessive to the ticked tabby modifier allele. e.g. ta/ta, SP/sp, Mc/mc = Spotted tabby carrying non spotting allele, masking the mackerel tabby allele carrying the classic tabby allele (with no ticking)_

HTH


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you so much Spid for all the information you have passed along  So very helpful, thanks :thumbup:


----------

